# Never received my order (MEXICO) 2nd order btw



## omnislayer (Aug 8, 2010)

Hello fellow flash card enthusiasts!

Not sure what happened but I haven't received my flashcard (a 1 x Acekard 2.1 Card for Nintendo DS & DS Lite) and it was shipped on the 15th of June so... it should be here already. It didn't take this long when I ordered a

#  1 x Acekard 2i Card for Nintendo DS, DS Lite & DSi
# 1 x EZ 3-in-1 Extension Kit for Nintendo DS Lite 

my first time.

I'm wondering what my options are now, is there anyway to get it reshipped? Also could it have been delayed for some reason in the mail and it could still arrive any day now?

Thank you for any suggestions and input.


----------



## janeyuyi (Aug 8, 2010)

Which shipping method you choosing?


----------



## janeyuyi (Aug 8, 2010)

Send a ticket from here.You will get a quick reply from them.


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi omnislayer.
I would say you just need to be patient, did you order free or registered hong kong airmail?
You've waited about 3 and a half weeks so far, they estimate 2-5 weeks for delivery.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 8, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Hi omnislayer.
> I would say you just need to be patient, did you order free or registered hong kong airmail?
> You've waited about 3 and a half weeks so far, they estimate 2-5 weeks for delivery.



you realize they said *June* and not July...

OP: your best course of action would be to contact ShopTemp as mentioned before.  They'll get right back with you.


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 8, 2010)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My mistake, I misread it.
Yeah you've definitely waited too long Omnislayer, send them an urgent support ticket right away.
I don't think they answer on weekends though, only business days.


----------



## omnislayer (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I'll get in contact with ShopTemp and see what happened. I got the free shipping I mean it did the job just fine for my first order after all.

EDIT 1

There ticket sent. Hopefully the item has just been delayed in the mail and will arrive any day now. I do want to get this resolved before I order anything else from ShopTemp of course. That new Supercard DSTWO is looking rather tempting I must admit.

EDIT 2

I got a reply. Seems like if the item doesn't arrive in around 5 weeks they reship the item for free (well on my end). That's great service and its unfortunate if it comes down to that since my first order I got a bit over a month after ordering it and I've also always received all of my orders I've ordered previously from dealextreme as well.

I'll probably be ordering more in the future and I'm still holding out hope my flash cart arrives any day now to save on the reshipping expense.


----------



## nico445 (Aug 16, 2010)

had something happen to me too with an dx order. tracking number was given but wouldn't even work.
took me about 3 months to finally get it (they reshipped another one) and the other one has never arrived
edit: oops didn't noticed this thread was old. sorry


----------



## xxteargodxx (Aug 17, 2010)

Wow that is terrible that you guys haven't received your orders yet. I have never ordered anything from Shop Temp but I have ordered from out of the country being delivered through Hong Kong mail and it took two weeks for me to get my package.

Glad I've decided to buy my acekard 2i from Real Hot Stuff this morning for $18 and free shipping.


----------

